# 6 week old bengal loonies....



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

6 weeks old now....
Im taking them to the vet on tuesday just for a check up to make sure they are all healthy..
They are all litter trained now and all eating like there's no tomorrow..
All climbing and pouncing on one another and they have to be on a human if there is one close by..
they are adorable..

















































































www.whaface.co.uk


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they look so mischevious!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous markings, i could sit and watch kittens all day, they are so funny,


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Gorgeous! Lovely eyes and markings


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There growing so fast, there bellies are lovely and white too, do you think they will stay that colour


----------



## animallover09 (Oct 11, 2008)

lovely pic's


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh wow they are stunning!!!


----------



## poppy&sky (Oct 12, 2008)

wow what lovely markins they look like baby tigers... are u keepin them?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous Love the big purple teddy too, lol*


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, wow! They are all really beautiful! Very pretty markings, too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Little beauties! tiny bundles of trouble! Their markings are superb. . Everytime I see kittens I want another one!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww thanks for the lovely comments..
Hopefully their white bellies will stay that way..
usually if they are still whit bellies after 18 months/ 2 years then they will stay..
I have a girl Im running on but if the right show home came along then I 'may' let her go... there are two girls that are amazing...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh what a handful they look, but they are very scrummilicious


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics M of these gorgeous babies,and they certainly have come on,mum and yourself have done a great job,lovely pics to see


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous kittens...looks like they are lots of fun!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the lovely comments.. we are thrilled with them..


----------

